# Finally!



## pbr_chick (Jul 12, 2008)

I just got a few guppies off of Craigslist on Sunday. Two of the females looked ready to pop when I got them, so I've been growing quite impatient with them as they are taking their sweet time. I was just starting dinner a few minutes ago when I came over to check out my tanks. I had just put two breeder nets in for the two biggest females earlier this afternoon. Right as I checked the nets, a little fry popped out! This isn't my first experience with guppies, but I do love it when they have their babies. It is so exciting. Now if only she'd stop eating half of them... the plants I have in there are no deterrent apparently.*w3


----------



## MissPisces (Jun 8, 2011)

Aww, congratulations!  I hope that the little guys survive their mother... My platy gave birth a week ago, and only three survived (they're now safe and sound in a breeder net). Good luck and have fun raising them! ^_^


----------



## pbr_chick (Jul 12, 2008)

Yeah I've seen her eat three already, but they weren't really moving, just laying at the bottom of the net. I have two nets set up with a modified plastic plant mat over the top of them, so the babies have plenty of hiding room if they would just swim lol. She's still having more fry, but it looks like she's almost done.


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

welcome and congrats on the new fry!


----------



## piklmike (Jul 14, 2011)

I guess I've been lucky with my guppies. I haven't used a baby saver in years. It always seemed so confining for the female. I just float a piece of fake grass looking stuff I got from Petsmart. It comes on a 12X12 inch grid. sometimes I put suction cups on the corners and stick it to the side of the tank.


----------



## pbr_chick (Jul 12, 2008)

When I had my livebearers in my 55, I never used a net because it was heavily planted. My 77 hex tank is a work in progress, and it doesn't have enough plants (even fake ones). I haven't had any success with them in this tank up until this point, so I'm pretty excited. 

I just ordered some more silk plants to hold me over until I can get my custom hood built (my dad seems to have some "more exciting" projects apparently... I dunno how that is possible), and some Purigen because I read that it will help pull some of the tannins from my water. As much as I like the tea color, I really like the colors of my fish, and the driftwood is still turning my tank a really dark brown.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

I wish mine would eat some.....need some population control.


----------



## pbr_chick (Jul 12, 2008)

Two great things happened today:

1. I get a snow day from work because the roads are super icy.
2. My second mamma fish is having her babies finally!


----------



## pbr_chick (Jul 12, 2008)

So it has been about four hours now since the majority of the new fry were born, and none of them are really free-swimming yet. They are just resting at the bottom of the breeder net. I'm not sure, but I think a few are dead. They are darker in color than any other newborn guppy fry I've seen as well. They aren't acting at all like the last batch (or any other batch I've had), so I'm wondering what could be wrong. Does anyone have any suggestions or tips? Thanks.


----------



## pbr_chick (Jul 12, 2008)

P.S. While a few of them have straightened out, most of them are still somewhat curled up in a ball. When they try to swim, they just go in circles. From what I can tell, she had 20-30 fry in this batch. Are they just acting like this because they were crowded? Should they straighten out over the next few hours?


----------

